# statt (+ Kasus)



## bearded

Hallo allerseits

In einem früheren Thread (genitive personal pronouns: Ich will ihn statt deiner heiraten) heißt es, dass ein Satz wie _Ich will ihn heiraten statt dich _grammatisch korrekt ist, d.h. nach 'statt' kann man denselben Kasus verwenden wie im ersten 'Glied' , denn _Ich will ihn heiraten statt deiner _würde veraltet und unidiomatisch klingen.
Aber all dies betrifft wohl Pronomina.  Meine Frage lautet nun: kann man die Regel auch auf Substantive anwenden? Sind z.B. auch folgende Sätze korrekt
_Ich will ein Glas Wasser trinken statt ein Glas Wein _(oder muss man sagen ..._statt eines Glases Wein?)
Er wollte die Brünette küssen statt die Blondine _(oder muss es heißen ..._statt der Blondine_?)
((natürlich statt=anstatt))

Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## Gernot Back

Hallo @bearded,

_statt _gibt es im Deutschen sowohl als Präposition (vorzugsweise mit dem Genitiv) als auch als Konjunktion. In letzterem Fall kongruiert das Nomen oder Pronomen nach _statt _mit dem Nomen oder Pronomen, für das es die Alternative angibt.


Fragen Sie Dr. Bopp! » Die Konjunktion »statt« statt der Präposition »statt«


----------



## bearded

Gernot Back said:


> _statt _gibt es im Deutschen sowohl als Präposition (vorzugsweise mit dem Genitiv) als auch als Konjunktion.


Ja, Danke Gernot.  Das Problem ist ja die Wahl zwischen den beiden.  Seltsamerweise erscheinen mir als Nichtmuttersprachler folgende Sätze idiomatisch:
- ich will ein Glas Wasser statt ein Glas Wein trinken
- er wollte die Brünette küssen statt der Blondine
(also einmal Konjunktion und einmal Präposition...).
Irre ich mich?


----------



## JClaudeK

bearded said:


> - er wollte die Brunette küssen statt der Blondine





> statt
> <mit Dativ, wenn der Genitiv formal nicht zu erkennen ist>: statt Worten will ich Taten sehen


Wahrscheinlich klingt das darum besser, weil "der Blondine" auch ein Dativ sein könnte. (?)
Idiomatisch wäre aber m.E. auch "Er wollte die Brunette küssen statt die Blondine".


> Konjunktion: _statt_
> Wenn _statt_ als Konjunktion verwendet wird (Bedeutung: *und nicht*), wird der Fall des nachfolgenden Nomens nicht durch _statt _bestimmt:
> _Er spielt mit uns statt mit seinem kleinen Bruder._




Übrigens, es gibt noch einen Thread über "statt": statt + Genitiv?!


----------



## Kajjo

_Ich will ein Glas Wasser statt ein Glas Wein trinken._

Das erscheint mir in bezug auf "statt ein Glass Wasser" idiomatisch formuliert zu sein, der Gesamtsatz ist aber insgesamt nicht besonders natürlich.

_Er wollte die Brünette küssen statt die Blondine._

Für mich klingt der Satz mit "der Blondine" regelrecht falsch und völlig nicht-idiomatisch. Ich würde immer "die" sagen und erwarten.


----------



## berndf

bearded said:


> Seltsamerweise erscheinen mir als Nichtmuttersprachler folgende Sätze idiomatisch:
> - ich will ein Glas Wasser statt ein Glas Wein trinken
> - er wollte die Brünette küssen statt der Blondine


Es geht mir genauso. Ich kann Dir aber nicht sagen warum. An der Position des Verbs liegt es nicht.


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> der Gesamtsatz ist aber insgesamt nicht besonders natürlich.


Warum sollte der nicht natürlich sein?


----------



## Kajjo

JClaudeK said:


> Warum sollte der nicht natürlich sein?


Würdest du das _wirklich _so ausdrücken?! Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen! Schon das "ich will trinken" ist eher selten in der Praxis, das doppelte "Glas" sehr selten und die Gesamtkonstruktion für mich an der Grenze des Idiomatischen.



berndf said:


> Es geht mir genauso.


Tatsächlich? "Statt DER Blondine"? Also mit "der" klingt das für mich regelrecht falsch.

_Er wollte die Brünette küssen statt der Blondine_


----------



## elroy

Kajjo said:


> Würdest du das _wirklich _so ausdrücken?! Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen! Schon das "ich will trinken" ist eher selten in der Praxis, das doppelt "Glas" sehr selten und die Gesamtkonstruktion für mich an der Grenze des Idiomatischen.


 Dem stimme ich zu. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass etwa folgender Satz eher anzutreffen wäre:

_Wer abnehmen möchte, sollte sich überlegen, zum Abendessen im Restaurant eher ein Glas Wasser statt ein Glas/einem Glas/eines Glases Wein zu bestellen. _


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> Wer abnehmen möchte, sollte sich überlegen, zum Abendessen im Restaurant eher ein Glas Wasser statt ein Glas/einem Glas/eines Glases Wein zu bestellen.


 Richtig, das klingt idiomatisch --obwohl ich selbst hier einfach "als Wein" (ohne doppeltes "Glas") sagen würde.


----------



## elroy

Eigentlich würde ich am wahrscheinlichsten das Glas gar nicht erst erwähnen (also einfach "Wasser statt Wein bestellen" sagen), aber zum Zwecke dieser Diskussion braucht man ja einen Artikel, um das Sprachgefühl der Muttersprachler bzgl. Kasus zu testen.

Welche der drei Varianten ("statt ein Glas/einem Glas/eines Glases Wein") findest Du idiomatisch?


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Tatsächlich? "Statt DER Blondine"? Also mit "der" klingt das für mich regelrecht falsch.


Ich kann dein Problem damit nicht so richtig nachvollziehen. Ist für mich dasselbe wie
_Statt der Heidekartoffel hätte ich gerne Bratkartoffel._
Oder würdest Du da auch _statt_ _die Heidekartoffel_ sagen? Das würde sich für mich so ein wenig nach Missingsch anhören, _ßtatt de Heidkantüffels_ auf Hochdeutsch.


----------



## bearded

berndf said:


> Es geht mir genauso.


Es freut mich, dass zumindest einer unter den 'zuverlässigsten' Deutschen dasselbe wie ich empfindet.
Anders als JClaude scheint mir übrigens 'der Blondine' (im Satz _Er wollte die Brünette küssen statt der Blondine_) echt ein Genitiv und kein Dativ zu sein.


----------



## JClaudeK

bearded said:


> Anders als JClaude scheint mir übrigens 'der Blondine' (im Satz _Er wollte die Brünette küssen statt der Blondine_) echt ein Genitiv und kein Dativ zu sein.


Ich habe nie behauptet, dass das ein Dativ sei; natürlich ist das ein Genitv:


JClaudeK said:


> Wahrscheinlich klingt das darum besser, weil "der Blondine" auch ein Dativ sein *könnte*.


Die weibliche Genitvform ist nur "unauffälliger" als der Gentiv m. und n. mit dem angehängten "s".


----------



## bearded

Kann ein Genitiv deshalb gut/besser klingen, weil er (auch) ein Dativ sein könnte? Für mich (aber ich bin kein Deutscher) kommt Dativ in diesem Satz gar nicht in Frage. Ich empfinde 'statt' (Präposition) als eine Abkürzung von 'anstatt/ an Statt + Genitiv. Das Gleiche gilt für anstelle/an Stelle.


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> Würdest du das _wirklich _so ausdrücken?!


Wenn ich mir's so über die Zunge gehen lasse, eigentlich nicht, du hast recht.
Eher: "Statt Wein trinke ich lieber ein Glas Wasser." oder so.


----------



## berndf

bearded said:


> Kann ein Genitiv gut/besser klingen, weil er (auch) ein Dativ sein könnte? Für mich (aber ich bin kein Deutscher) kommt Dativ in diesem Satz gar nicht in Frage.


Ok, lass es uns auf die Probe stellen:
_Sie wollte den Mann küssen statt den Jüngling._ -- Akkusativ. Das ist Kajjos Präferenz. Ist für mich OK.
_Sie wollte den Mann küssen statt des Jünglings._ -- Genitiv. Ist, wie gesagt, für mich auch OK.
_Sie wollte den Mann küssen statt dem Jüngling._ -- Dativ. Das geht für mich gar nicht.


----------



## JClaudeK

Darf ich noch einmal (cf. # 4) darauf hinweisen, dass meiner Vermutung _(gut/besser klingen)_ das Dudenzitat _"<mit Dativ, wenn der Genitiv formal nicht zu erkennen ist>" _zugrunde liegt?


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Darf ich noch einmal (cf. # 4) darauf hinweisen, dass meiner Vermutung _(gut/besser klingen)_ das Dudenzitat _"<mit Dativ, wenn der Genitiv formal nicht zu erkennen ist>" _zugrunde liegt?


Das trifft hier aber nicht zu. Dativ und Genitiv sind in dem Satz _Er wollte die Brünette küssen statt der Blondine_ gleich gut _erkennbar_, sie sind nur nicht _unterscheidbar_.


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> Statt der Heidekartoffel hätte ich gerne Bratkartoffel.


Für mich ist es nur im Plural idiomatisch:

_Statt der Heidekartoffeln hätte ich gerne Bratkartoffeln.
_
Zurück zum neuen Beispielsatz:
_
Er wollte die Brünette küssen statt der Blondine.
_
Ist denn für dich "statt die Blondine" auch eine richtige Alternative?


----------



## Kajjo

JClaudeK said:


> Wenn ich mir's so über die Zunge gehen lasse, eigentlich nicht, du hast recht.
> Eher: "Statt Wein trinke ich lieber ein Glas Wasser." oder so.


Das meinte ich! So würde ich es auch sagen. Das ist _idiomatisch_!


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> Für mich ist es nur im Plural idiomatisch:
> 
> _Statt der Heidekartoffeln hätte ich gerne Bratkartoffeln.
> _
> ...


Für mich klingt beides idiomatisch, wobei der Plural bei Bratkartoffel viel häufiger ist.

Nur:

_Statt der Heidekartoffel = einer/dieser Heidekartoffel/des Heidekartoffelgerichtes) hätte ich gerne Bratkartoffel (= ein Bratkartoffelgericht. Plural ist vielleicht 1000mal häufiger als Singular)._
_
Was ist eine Heidekartoffel?
Ein Kartoffelgericht aus mehreren Kartoffeln oder eine einzelne Kartoffel?_


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Was ist eine Heidekartoffel?
> Ein Kartoffelgericht aus mehreren Kartoffeln oder eine einzelne Kartoffel?


Für mich ist es eine Kartoffelsorte, daher kein Gericht. Nur im Plural funktioniert es als Beilage oder Gericht.


----------



## elroy

elroy said:


> Wer abnehmen möchte, sollte sich überlegen, zum Abendessen im Restaurant eher ein Glas Wasser statt ein Glas/einem Glas/eines Glases Wein zu bestellen.





elroy said:


> Welche der drei Varianten ("statt ein Glas/einem Glas/eines Glases Wein") findest Du idiomatisch?


 Könnten die Muttersprachler meine Frage beantworten?


----------



## Hutschi

elroy said:


> Könnten die Muttersprachler meine Frage beantworten?


Für mich sind alle drei idiomatisch. Stilistisch ist die dritte Form am höchsten. In einem gehobenen Restaurant würde ich sie bevorzugen, in einer Kneipe die erste.
Die zweite erscheint mir relativ neutral.


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> Welche der drei Varianten ("statt ein Glas/einem Glas/eines Glases Wein") findest Du idiomatisch?


_ Du solltest lieber ein Glas Wasser statt ein Glas Wein trinken._

Meiner Meinung ist "statt" hier eine Konjunktion und keine Präposition. Daher wird der Kasus nur durch das Verb bestimmt. Beide Teile "ein Glas Wasser" und "ein Glas Wein" stehen im gleichen Kasus.

Dativ Singular nach "statt" halte ich für grammatisch falsch. Genitiv nach "statt" als Präposition wäre korrekt.


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> Dativ Singular nach "statt" halte ich für grammatisch falsch.


Ich hier auch. Wie könnte man in diesem Satz _(Wer abnehmen möchte, sollte sich überlegen, zum Abendessen im Restaurant eher ein Glas Wasser statt ein Glas/einem Glas/eines Glases Wein zu bestellen.)_ einen Dativ rechtfertigen?
bestellen + Akk.


----------



## elroy

JClaudeK said:


> Ich hier auch. Wie könnte man in diesem Satz _(Wer abnehmen möchte, sollte sich überlegen, zum Abendessen im Restaurant eher ein Glas Wasser statt ein Glas/einem Glas/eines Glases Wein zu bestellen.)_ einen Dativ rechtfertigen?


 "statt" als Präposition, Dativ als Genitiversatz ("der Dativ ist dem Genitiv sein Tod")


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> "statt" als Präposition, Dativ als Genitiversatz ("der Dativ ist dem Genitiv sein Tod")


Das wäre m.E. eine falsche Analogie. Der possessive Dativ ist eine selbständige Form, die als Genitiversatz gebraucht wird.

Eine bessere Analogie wäre _wegen_ + Dativ. In beiden Fällen handelt es sich um Substantive mit nachgestellten attributivem Genitiv, die als Präpositionen mit Genitiv umgedeutet wurden. Präpositionen mit Genitiv sind wenig natürlich im Deutschen und sobald der Ursprung als Substantiv nicht mehr unmittelbar transparent ist, werden Kasuswechsel wahrscheinlich.


----------



## Hutschi

statt dem - Französisch-Übersetzung – Linguee Wörterbuch

In Linguee wird sowohl Genitiv als auch Dativ verwendet - in ähnlichen Beispielen.
Dativ fast so oft wie Genitiv, für mich etwas erstaunlich. Akkussativ habe ich nicht berücksichtigt.


----------



## elroy

berndf said:


> Eine bessere Analogie wäre _wegen_ + Dativ.


 Genau das habe ich eigentlich gemeint. Meinen Zusatz in Klammern ("der Dativ ist dem Genitiv sein Tod") habe ich nicht als analoges Beispiel angeführt sondern als Zusammenfassung des allgemeinen Phänomens "Dativ ersetzt Genitiv", in Anspielung auf die Bücher von Bastian Stick.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> statt dem - Französisch-Übersetzung – Linguee Wörterbuch
> 
> In Linguee wird sowohl Genitiv als auch Dativ verwendet - in ähnlichen Beispielen.
> Dativ fast so oft wie Genitiv, für mich etwas erstaunlich. Akkussativ habe ich nicht berücksichtigt.


Wenn du explizit nach "statt dem" suchst, ist das auch nicht weiter verwunderlich. Im Gegenteil: Wenn du "nur" genauso viele Dativ- wie Genitiv-Belegstellen findest, ist das eher ein Hinweis für die Seltenheit des Dativ. Mach mal die Gegenprobe und suche explizit nach "statt des".


----------



## Hutschi

berndf said:


> Wenn du explizit nach "statt dem" suchst, ist das auch nicht weiter verwunderlich. Im Gegenteil: Wenn du "nur" genauso viele Dativ- wie Genitiv-Belegstellen findest, ist das eher ein Hinweis für die Seltenheit des Dativ. Mach mal die Gegenprobe und suche explizit nach "statt des".


Du hast recht, und die Verwunderung war berechtigt.
Der Dativ scheint aber auf dem Vormarsch zu sein. Er ist für viele idiomatisch, selbst wenn er standardsprachlich falsch ist. Ich selbst verwende meist den Genitiv, mit Ausnahmen.

Ich gebe das Buch meiner Schwester statt meinem Bruder.
(Hier wird "statt" nicht als Präposition, sondern als Konjunktion verwendet. Das dürfte unstrittig korrekt sein.)

Meine Antwort in #25 korrigieren: Es ist idiomatisch aber standardsprachlich falsch, wenn es als Präposition verwendet wird. "Statt einem Glas Wein". Hier mag es auch regionale Unterschiede geben.

Dativ sollte korrekt sein zum Beispiel in:
"Der Weinrest war in einem Becher statt einem Glas." Ich denke, hier ist aber nicht "statt" die Präposition, sondern "in", sie ist nur ausgelassen.

Ebenso in "Ich lade dich ein zu einem Glas Sekt statt einem Glas Wein." 
Hier ist "zu" ebenfalls verborgen.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Ich gebe das Buch meiner Schwester statt meinem Bruder.
> (Hier wird "statt" nicht als Präposition, sondern als Konjunktion verwendet. Das dürfte unstrittig korrekt sein.)


Natürlich ist das korrekt, Hutschi. Wenn "statt" eine Konjunktion mit der Bedeutung "und nicht" ist, dann steht danach der gleiche Kasus, der auch in der anderen Hälfte steht und von Verb oder Präposition regiert wird.

Diese Fälle darfst du auf Linguee also allesamt nicht zählen.



Hutschi said:


> "Der Weinrest war in einem Becher statt einem Glas."


Noch so ein Fall. Das zweite Auftreten von "in" ist elidiert, der Kasus von der Präposition "in" regiert.

Wir sollten uns jetzt also einig sein, dass diese Regel auch im Falle des "statt ein Glas Wein" angewendet werden muss. Beide Hälften stehen im Akkusativ und werden von "trinken" regiert. "Statt" ist dort also eine Konjunktion. Siehe #26. Alles geklärt dort.



elroy said:


> "statt" als Präposition, Dativ als Genitiversatz ("der Dativ ist dem Genitiv sein Tod")


Ja, bei "statt" als Präposition kommt es umgangssprachlich schon recht häufig vor, dass der Dativ verwendet wird. Du siehst zu recht die Analogie zu "wegen". Standardsprachlich steht im Singular aber immer der Genitiv. Ich schätze, dass auch hier der Dativ mittelfristig gewinnen wird.

In Deinem Beispielsatz überwiegt für mich aber intuitiv die Interpretation von "statt" als Konjunktion. Es ist einfach genau die Stellung im Satz, die für eine Konjunktion typisch ist. Interessant ist aber, dass bei einer Umstellung des Satzes die intuitive Analyse als Präposition sich geradezu aufdrängt. An erster Stelle wäre ein "und nicht" natürlich auch nicht möglich. Es muss also dort eine Präposition sein.

_Du solltest lieber ein Glas Wasser statt ein Glas Wein trinken. <als Konjunktion: standardsprachlich, idiomatisch>
Du solltest lieber ein Glas Wasser statt eines Glases Weins trinken. <als Präposition: klingt seltsam, wenig idiomatisch>_

_Statt eines Glases Weins solltest du lieber ein Glas Wasser trinken. <als Präposition: standardsprachlich, idiomatisch>
Statt einem Glas Wein solltest du lieber ein Glas Wasser trinken. <als Präposition: umgangssprachlich, idiomatisch>
_


----------



## Hutschi

Gute Analyse, es klärt und erklärt die Verwendung. Danke, Kajjo.


----------



## Gernot Back

Kajjo said:


> _Du solltest lieber ein Glas Wasser statt ein Glas Wein trinken. <als Konjunktion: standardsprachlich, idiomatisch>
> Du solltest lieber ein Glas Wasser statt eines Glases Weins trinken. <als Präposition: klingt seltsam, wenig idiomatisch>_
> 
> _Statt eines Glases Weins solltest du lieber ein Glas Wasser trinken. <als Präposition: standardsprachlich, idiomatisch>
> Statt einem Glas Wein solltest du lieber ein Glas Wasser trinken. <als Präposition: umgangssprachlich, idiomatisch>_


Ich kann deine Analyse ebenfalls voll unterschreiben. Das Dumme ist nur: Canoo.net leugnet die Existenz einer nebenordnenden Konjunktion _statt _und führt es nur unter unterordnenden Konjunktionen auf. Duden.de gibt auch nur Beispiele für den Gebrauch als unterordnender (einen Neben- bzw. Infinitivsatz bildender) Konjunktion. Bei de.wiktionary.org sieht es nicht besser aus. Aber bei einem Wiki könnten wir das ja schnell ändern.


----------



## Hutschi

Es ist typisch, dass Werke, wie Duden (Rechtschreibung/Grammatik) der praktischen Verwendung erst später folgen.
Standardsprache ist eine restriktive (bewusst auf den Standard beschränkte) Sprache. Umgangssprache ist reicher, aber auch mehrdeutiger.  Ich bin nicht sicher, wie alt die umgangssprachliche Wendung schon ist. Da im Plural der Dativ schon lange in der Standardsprache ist (Beispiel: Statt Worten will ich Taten sehen.), nehme ich an, dass er auch im Singular schon alt ist, vielleicht aus Dialekten abgeleitet.
Fast niemand verwendet "reine" Standardsprache, obwohl viele danach streben.

Ich denke, es liegt auch daran, dass präpositionale und konjunktive Verwendung teilweise gleich sind und das dann übergeneralisiert wird - Analogie und Symmetrie.


----------



## berndf

Gernot Back said:


> Das Dumme ist nur: Canoo.net leugnet die Existenz einer nebenordnenden Konjunktion _statt _und führt es nur unter unterordnenden Konjunktionen auf.


Für Satzkonjunktionen stimmt das ja auch. Hier geht es aber um eine Satzteilkonjunktion, wo man die Unterscheidung ja nicht wirklich braucht.


----------



## Kajjo

Gernot Back said:


> Canoo.net leugnet die Existenz einer nebenordnenden Konjunktion _statt _


siehe canoonet - Präposition: Präpositionen mit Genitiv



			
				Canoo.net said:
			
		

> Konjunktion _statt: _Wenn _statt_ als Konjunktion verwendet wird (Bedeutung: _und nicht_), wird der Fall des nachfolgenden Nomens nicht durch _statt _bestimmt:
> 
> _Taten statt Worte
> Er antwortete ihm statt mir.
> Benutzen Sie die Karte statt Bargeld!
> Er spielt mit uns statt mit seinem kleinen Bruder_


Das sind doch nebenordnende Beispiele, oder?


----------



## Gernot Back

Kajjo said:


> siehe canoonet - Präposition: Präpositionen mit Genitiv
> 
> 
> Das sind doch nebenordnende Beispiele, oder?


Diese Seite habe ich übersehen. Danke für den Hinweis!

Allerdings ist die Frage, warum Canoo.net sich hier nur unter dem Stichwort _*Präpositionen *mit Genitiv_ dazu auslässt und sich unter den Stichworten Konjunktion und Satzeilkonjunktionen, wo man viel näher beim Thema wäre, dazu ausschweigt.

In meinem alten Grammatik-Duden finde ich ebenfalls nur in einer Fußnote zu _statt _in der Liste aller Präpositionen mit dem Genitiv, den Hinweis, dass "Die Präposition _[an]statt_ (...) auch als Konjunktion gebraucht werden" kann und dass der "Kasus des angeschlossenen Substantivs (...) dann vom Verb bestimmt" wird. Warum wird _statt _hier nicht auch als _Satzteilkonkunktion _und stattdessen nur als _Infinitivkonjunktion _geführt?


----------



## berndf

Gernot Back said:


> und Satzeilkonjunktionen, wo man viel näher beim Thema wäre, dazu ausschweigt


Ich behaupte immer noch, dass die Unterscheidung zwischen Subjunktionen und Kobjunktionen bei Satzteilkonjunktionen keine Rolle spielt. In dem Artikel steht, dass die grundlegende Regel Kasuskongruenz ist und das ist doch hinreichend, oder? Es erklärt auf jeden Fall den Akkusativ in
_Ich will ein Glas Wasser statt *ein* Glas Wein trinken._


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> dass die grundlegende Regel Kasuskongruenz ist und das ist doch hinreichend, oder? Es erklärt auf jeden Fall den Akkusativ in _Ich will ein Glas Wasser statt *ein* Glas Wein trinken._


In der Tat. Kasuskongruenz und damit natürlich die Tatsache, dass der Kasus eben nicht von statt abhängt.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> damit natürlich die Tatsache, dass der Kasus eben nicht von statt abhängt.


Genau. Von _statt _hängt der Kasus nur bei Interpretation als Präposition ab.


----------



## Gernot Back

berndf said:


> dass die grundlegende Regel Kasuskongruenz ist und das ist doch hinreichend, oder?


Wie soll ich denn auf diese Kongruenzregel kommen, wenn _statt _und _außer _(abgesehen von Fußnoten im Kapitel _Präpositionen_) nirgendwo als Satzteilkonjunktionen aufgeführt werden? Da haben Duden, Canoo.net und Wiktionary derzeit eine Informationslücke! Die des Wiktionary können wir ja aber schließen! Bei dem für Canoo.net zuständigen Dr. Bopp müsste man da ja auch eigentlich offene Türen einrennen.


----------



## berndf

Gernot Back said:


> Wie soll ich denn auf diese Kongruenzregel kommen, wenn _statt _und _außer _(abgesehen von Fußnoten im Kapitel _Präpositionen_) nirgendwo als Satzteilkonjunktionen aufgeführt werden?


Canoo ist kein Wörterbuch. Du wirst nicht erwarten können, dass alle Wörter einer bestimmten Kategorie nummeriert werden.


----------



## Gernot Back

berndf said:


> Canoo ist kein Wörterbuch. Du wirst nicht erwarten können, dass alle Wörter einer bestimmten Kategorie nummeriert werden.


Doch, genau das ist der Anspruch von Canoo.net. Allerdings bietet es mir bei Aufruf der Seite canoonet - statt - Wörterbuch und Rechtschreibung nur den _Type Subord_.


----------



## Kajjo

Gernot Back said:


> Bei dem für Canoo.net zuständigen Dr. Bopp müsste man da ja auch eigentlich offene Türen einrennen.


Ja, ich denke, dass die Info einfach nur fehlt und "statt" auch als nebenordnende Konjunktion mit der Bedeutung "und nicht" aufgenommen werden müsste. Ganz offensichtlich hat Dr. Bopp doch die gleiche Meinung wie wir.


----------



## Hutschi

Im Duden "Richtiges und gutes Deutsch"  9. Auflage S.844-845 wird "statt" ebenfalls als Präposition und Konjunktion beschrieben.
Bei der Präposition werden zwei Fälle angegeben, für die Dativ statt Genitiv verwendet wird. !. der schon erwähnte Plural, 2. wenn der Genitiv zweimal auftreten würde: "statt Vaters gutem Plan", nicht "statt Vaters guten Planes".

Als Konjunktion wird die Unterscheidung unterordnende und nebenordnende Konjunktion nicht gemacht, angegebene Beispiele sind:
"Er gab das Geld ihr statt ihm." - "Er zeichnete seinen Vorgesetzten statt ihn aus."

edit (Typo)


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Beispiele sind:
> "Er gab das Geld ihr statt ihm." - Er zeichnete seinen Vorgesetzten statt ihn aus.


Über diesen Fall habe ich auch schon nachgedacht. Unsere Theorie von der Satzteilkonjunktion würde den Dativ hier ja voraussagen. Interessant ist, dass der Genitiv hier selbst bei Umstellung des Satzes vollkommen unmöglich ist:

_Er gab das Buch seiner Mutter statt seinem Vater._
_Statt seinem Vater gab er das Buch seiner Mutter._
_*Er gab das Buch seiner Mutter statt seines Vaters._
_*Statt seines Vaters gab er das Buch seiner Mutter._
3. und 4. würde so verstanden werden, _dass statt seines Vaters_ sich auf das Subjekt  (_er_) bezieht und nicht auf das Dativobjekt (_seiner Mutter_). Bei einem Akkusativobjekt ist das ganz offensichtlich anders.


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> hier selbst bei Umstellung des Satzes vollkommen unmöglich





berndf said:


> 4* Statt seines Vaters gab er das Buch seiner Mutter.


Nun, ich weiß, wie du es meinst, aber ich würde es nicht als "unmöglich" bezeichnen.

Es ist weder unmöglich noch unverständlich -- durch den Satzbau entsteht allerdings ein anderer klarer Bezug für die Präposition und verändert den Sinn des Satzes.

Auch in 4* wird das einleitende "Statt" intuitiv korrekt als Präposition analysiert, der Genitiv ist passend und das nächste geeignete Bezugswort wird als Korrelat aufgefasst:  _Nicht sein Vater, sondern er gab das Buch seiner Mutter.

 4a: Statt des Brautvaters führte der Onkel die Braut zum Altar.
_
Aber mit Dativ klingt es hier für mich vollkommen falsch:
_
 2b: Statt dem Brautvater führte der Onkel die Braut zum Altar._



berndf said:


> 2: _Statt seinem Vater gab er das Buch seiner Mutter._


Dieser Satz müsste uns eher wundern, da hier der für eine Präposition standardsprachlich falsche Dativ verwendet wird und es dennoch vollkommen idiomatisch klingt, obwohl "satt" eigentlich eindeutig eine Präposition und keine nebenordnende Konjunktion darstellt.

Ist es so, dass wir hier "statt" intuitiv als Konjunktion empfinden, obwohl die Position ungewöhnlich ist? Stellen wir den Satz automatisch passend um, so dass der Charakter der Konjunktion herauskommt? Offensichtlich fällt in 2b ja der Dativ sehr negativ auf, während der Dativ in 2 natürlich klingt. Das macht nur Sinn, wenn wir die Konjunktion intuitiv erkennen, sobald das passende Verb analysiert wurde.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Nun, es ist weder unmöglich noch unverständlich...


Hast Du meinen Beitrag bis zum Ende gelesen?


----------



## Kajjo

Ja, und ich weiß, wie du es gemeint hast.... aber es ist eben nicht "unmöglich" sondern eben nur ein anderer Bezug. Das wollte ich heraustellen.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Ja, und ich weiß, wie du es gemeint hast.... aber es ist eben nicht "unmöglich" sondern eben nur ein anderer Bezug. Das wollte ich heraustellen.


3. und 4. sind valide als vollkommen andere Sätze in vollkommen anderen Bedeutungen. Das steht meiner Aussage nicht im Wege.

Aber gut. Aber ich gebe zu, dass man die Sterne vor 3. und 4. so missverstehen kann, als hielte ich die Sätze als solche, unabhängig von ihrer Interpretation, für nicht wohlgeformt. Gemeint war, dass sie in der gegebenen Analye und Bedeutung (_statt_.. mit Bezug auf das Dativobjekt) unmöglich sind.


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> Nun, ich weiß, wie du es meinst, aber ich würde es nicht als "unmöglich" bezeichnen.
> ...


_
4* Statt seines Vaters gab er das Buch seiner Mutter. 
= Statt es seines Vater zu geben, gab er das Buch seiner Mutter. (ist gemeint, soviel ich Bernd verstehe. Er stellte ein Beispiel um, dabei sollte die Bedeutung erhalten bleiben.)_
Das ist deutlich falsch.
_Du änderst aber die Bedeutung:
Statt dass es ihm sein Vater gab, gab _*er*_ das Buch seiner Mutter. _Das klingt dann nicht sonderlich idiomatisch, aber in dieser Bedeutung wäre es korrekt.
_
4a: Statt des Brautvaters führte der Onkel die Braut zum Altar._
Das entspricht der zweiten Bedeutung.
_

_


> Aber mit Dativ klingt es hier für mich vollkommen falsch:
> _ 2b: Statt dem Brautvater führte der Onkel die Braut zum Altar._
> 
> 
> 
> berndf said: ↑
> 2: _Statt seinem Vater gab er das Buch seiner Mutter._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Satz müsste uns eher wundern, da hier der für eine Präposition standardsprachlich falsche Dativ verwendet wird und es dennoch vollkommen idiomatisch klingt, obwohl "satt" eigentlich eindeutig eine Präposition und keine nebenordnende Konjunktion darstellt. ...
Click to expand...


Hier haben wir offensichtlich den Fall, dass die Standardsprache sich von der idiomatischen Form unterscheidet.

added: Ich denke aber, es ist doch als Konjunktion verwendet:
Statt dass er es seinem Vater gab, gab er es seiner Mutter.
(Umgestellt aus: Er gab es seiner Mutter, statt dass er es seinem Vater gab.)
Also doch standardsprachlich korrekt.

edit: Zitat ergänzt, Überschneidung mit vorhergehenden Antworten von Kajjo und Bernd


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Hier haben wir offensichtlich den Fall, dass die Standardsprache sich von der idiomatischen Form unterscheidet.


Nein, das denke ich nicht. Wir haben nur den interessanten Fall, dass Muttersprachler intuitiv die Konjunktion erkennen, obwohl der Satzbau auf den ersten Blick schwierig grammatisch zu analysieren ist.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Dieser Satz müsste uns eher wundern, da hier der für eine Präposition standardsprachlich falsche Dativ verwendet wird und es dennoch vollkommen idiomatisch klingt, obwohl "satt" eigentlich eindeutig eine Präposition und keine nebenordnende Konjunktion darstellt.
> 
> Ist es so, dass wir hier "statt" intuitiv als Konjunktion empfinden, obwohl die Position ungewöhnlich ist? Stellen wir den Satz automatisch passend um, so dass der Charakter der Konjunktion herauskommt? Offensichtlich fällt in 2b ja der Dativ sehr negativ auf, während der Dativ in 2 natürlich klingt. Das macht nur Sinn, wenn wir die Konjunktion intuitiv erkennen, sobald das passende Verb analysiert wurde.


Ich tendiere im Moment eher wieder dazu, die Interpretation als Konjunktion in Frage zu stellen und lieber von einer _Präposition ohne festen Kasus_ zu sprechen, wobei Genitiv der Normalfall ist, in bestimmten Situationen aber auch wechseln kann, vor allem um die Klarheit des Bezuges sicher zu stellen. Wenn diese breiige Formulierung nicht dazu geeignet ist eine klare und nachvollziehbare Regel zu formulieren, so bildet gerade das die Wirklichkeit vielleicht am besten ab.


----------



## Gernot Back

berndf said:


> Statt seinem Vater gab er das Buch seiner Mutter.





Kajjo said:


> Dieser Satz müsste uns eher wundern, da hier der für eine Präposition standardsprachlich falsche Dativ verwendet wird und es dennoch vollkommen idiomatisch klingt, obwohl "satt" eigentlich eindeutig eine Präposition und keine nebenordnende Konjunktion darstellt.


Wieso? Es ist doch im Deutschen gar nicht unüblich, dass Satzteilkonjunktionen (man denke an _als _und _wie_) im Deutschen den Bezug zu einem etwas entfernter stehenden Satzteil herstellen! Dass dies möglich ist, gewährleisten unsere Kasus!


----------



## Gernot Back

berndf said:


> Statt seinem Vater gab er das Buch seiner Mutter.


Ich habe dein Beispiel jetzt ins Wiktionary als Beispiel Nr. 3 eingebaut, zur Erläuterung von _statt _als Satzteilkonjunktion mit entsprechender Nummerierung. Ich bin mal gespannt, ob es da jetzt Diskussionen gibt.


----------

